
Apple launches Path to Apple Card, 4 month credit worthiness improvement program - worstestes
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/29/apple-launches-path-to-apple-card-a-4-month-credit-worthiness-improvement-program/
======
ThePowerOfFuet
Source which isn't behind a cookie wall:
[https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/29/apple-launches-
fo...](https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/29/apple-launches-four-month-
path-to-apple-card-credit-coaching-program)

